# BASELWORLD 2012: Wrist shots......



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

......this is my selection of what grabbed my attention, caught my eye, in particular.
For the four times I have been to Baselworld (Since 2009), this, in my opinion, is the best collection launched by Bell & Ross.
In terms of the watches and their styles, to the colours, and the complications, this has been a truly great year.
There is something for everyone!!









BR01 Horizon









BR01 Altimeter









BR01 Turn Coordinator









BR03-92 Commando 
(also BR02-94)









BR123 Vintage Commando 
at 41mm (also 126 version)









BR126 Vintage Phantom
at 41mm (also 123 version)









BR126 Vintage Black bezel
at 41mm









WW1 Heure Sautante
Platinum case
at 42mm









WW1 Heure Sautante
Rose Gold case
at 42mm









WW1 Argentium 
with Silver dial 
at 41mm









WW1 Chronograph Monopusher 
with Ivory dial 
at 45mm









WW1 Chronograph Monopusher 
with Heritage dial 
at 45mm

















WW2 Bomber Regulator 
sandblasted case in grey PVD 
at 49mm


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

*+1* (WW2 Bomber Regulator)


----------



## pestilence666 (May 22, 2010)

i will vote for bomber regulator as well, that is something!!!!!


----------

